# Knife Giveaway



## mise_en_place (Jul 18, 2018)

I have a 210mm Zakuri kurouchi suji in AS that I'd like to give away.

The knife showed up with a chip in the tip and pitting. After alleviating the chipped tip slightly and removing the pitting, I found it's not all that useful for me at work. 

Basically, I don't want to see this knife anymore. I did not fix the tip entirely, and do not wish to, so I'm giving this knife away to whoever is in the US and wants to pay for the shipping. I don't feel like I can enjoy it, so I hope someone else can. 

Send me a PM to discuss. 

NOTE: The knife is at work in my knife roll, so I can't post any pictures right now.


----------



## Jville (Jul 18, 2018)

I'd take it


----------



## chinacats (Jul 18, 2018)

Nice deal man, this is what defines the spirit of this community.


----------



## Tler (Jul 20, 2018)

Pm sent


----------



## Kippington (Jul 20, 2018)

Where's the 'Like' button? Good stuff!


----------



## Nuts63 (Sep 26, 2018)

Did anyone receive the knife


----------



## Gocuna (Oct 18, 2018)

is the knife still available?


----------



## parbaked (Oct 18, 2018)

I actually just received the knife last week...I fixed the tip and sanded down the handle...like!


----------



## valgard (Oct 20, 2018)

That looks nice!


----------



## mise_en_place (Oct 23, 2018)

Knife looks good! Glad it'll get some use.


----------

